# Exterior: choices are Valspar Medallion, Ben Moore, Sher Wms, ColorPlace, Coronado??



## purplegrapes (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm really confused. Painters going to start painting the exterior of our house in a couple of days. As far as paint, my only choices in the town I live in for the 5 gallon amounts are as follows:

Sherwin Williams ColorPlace--Wal Mart (77.00)
Ace (125.00)
Valspar Medallion (159.99)
Coronado (gallon cans only at $34 each to equal 170.00 per 5 gallons)
Benjamin Moore (190.00)

I hear all the time that Benjamin Moore is the cadillac of all these paints. But look at the price. I'll do it if I have to, but are ANY of the others as worthy??

Thanks for any help.


----------



## StevenH (Sep 9, 2009)

Coronado
ACE
Benajmin Moore

Any these three brands will be fine.:thumbsup:


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Coronado is a Ben Moore product.


----------



## purplegrapes (Mar 14, 2011)

StevenH said:


> Coronado
> ACE
> Benajmin Moore
> 
> Any these three brands will be fine.:thumbsup:


Really!! Even Ace?? Hooray!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

are they painting 1 coat or 2 if 1 you want to use the best paint you can get. for that matter the paint is only a small part of cost .i dont know ben moore line but of the choices you said i would go top of line Ben . or at lest next best ben you can save a few bucks on interior paint and i do but when it comes to exterior get the best you can.:yes:


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

I prefer to use Sherwin Williams Super Paint. Have never had a problem with it. I would not use ace or walmarts and I would not buy the paint exclusively based on the price. If you go with Sherwin Williams or Ben Moore you'll be good.


----------



## StevenH (Sep 9, 2009)

housepaintingny said:


> I prefer to use Sherwin Williams Super Paint. Have never had a problem with it. I would not use ace or walmarts and I would not buy the paint exclusively based on the price. If you go with Sherwin Williams or Ben Moore you'll be good.


I haven't used SW for a while, but
Have you notice a change with their coverage?


----------



## purplegrapes (Mar 14, 2011)

housepaintingny said:


> I prefer to use Sherwin Williams Super Paint. Have never had a problem with it. I would not use ace or walmarts and I would not buy the paint exclusively based on the price. If you go with Sherwin Williams or Ben Moore you'll be good.


So you are basically saying go with Ben Moore (since the Sherwin Williams I can get is only Wal Marts ColorPlace)...but would you still recommend Coronado as compared to getting JUST Ben Moore's?? (Yes I know that Coronado is Ben Moore, but is it as good as straight Ben Moore?


----------



## StevenH (Sep 9, 2009)

Forget Wal Marts ColorPlace:no:

If you get top of line of BM and SW paints, you will be fine. 
But for Cornando paint


It depends what you are willing to spend. If you need a lower priced product with some quality, Cornando paint is fine.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

What does the painter propose to use in the written estimate he submitted you? You said you had a contractor starting to paint your house. I am confused. If you have a painter that will be painting your house then the company should have given you options as far as paint and that should have been included in your estimate and then again included in the contract between you and the painting company.


----------



## purplegrapes (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's how my story turned out: Turns out that they didn't have enough on hand for the Benjamin Moore. They would have had to ordered it. 

Coronado was available, but they closed before we could get there. 

We decided to drive to the next town--20 minutes away. Found the Sherwin Williams--BOY WAS IT HIGH PRICED. Higher than Benjamin Moore. So, we headed to Home Depot--to my surprise, they had Behr's Premium Plus. Though we saw one painter on a forum who HATES it, the reviews were excellent. 

So....we got Behr's Premium Plus. Paid just over what we would have paid for Coronado thanks to 10% off from getting their credit card, and FAR less than Sherwin Williams and even less than Benjamin Moore, yet still rated really high. 

I sure appreciated all your comments. It all helped. thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

You need to stop trusting ratings. Especially Consumer Reports. I get more people in my store looking for paint to fix the nightmare they got into with Behr than any other brand. Behr is junk.


----------



## purplegrapes (Mar 14, 2011)

poppameth said:


> You need to stop trusting ratings. Especially Consumer Reports. I get more people in my store looking for paint to fix the nightmare they got into with Behr than any other brand. Behr is junk.


Can you be more specific on how its junk? This is exterior satin mix of paint and primer.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

That right there is the number one problem. There is no such thing as paint and primer in one. Primer and paint serve different purposes and there is no combining them. You will just end up with a product that does neither job well. Application is another big issue. Most of the pro painters I deal with tell their customers up front now that if they insist on Behr then the price to do the job will be higher. They all seem to run into application and coverage issues. Often they end up using far more product than estimated because the coverage is nothing like Behr claims. I had a customer bring me a can of interior Behr Premium Plus today we had to put on some quarter round we are installing along with some flooring for them. The stuff was drippy and runny with poor coverage and left a ropey finish. I'd hate to have to use it on a big project. 

Most of the other complaints I head involve life expectancy. Many of the unhappy Behr customers I run into are complaining that the paint only lasted a couple of years before it needed recoated. Often the film had started peeling already. Behr is poor quality but usable on the interior. On the exterior I would refuse to use it if I were a professional painter. I wouldn't want to deal with the inevitable callback to fix product failures.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

The only reason Behr is the best selling paint in America is because HD decided to market it. 

There are no shortcuts (p&p in 1 can) you only get what you pay for.:huh:

If your contractor was a “paint pro” you would already know this and he/she would never even let you near HD or Wal-Mart.:whistling2:


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

poppameth said:


> That right there is the number one problem. There is no such thing as paint and primer in one. Primer and paint serve different purposes and there is no combining them. You will just end up with a product that does neither job well. Application is another big issue. Most of the pro painters I deal with tell their customers up front now that if they insist on Behr then the price to do the job will be higher. They all seem to run into application and coverage issues. Often they end up using far more product than estimated because the coverage is nothing like Behr claims. I had a customer bring me a can of interior Behr Premium Plus today we had to put on some quarter round we are installing along with some flooring for them. The stuff was drippy and runny with poor coverage and left a ropey finish. I'd hate to have to use it on a big project.
> 
> Most of the other complaints I head involve life expectancy. Many of the unhappy Behr customers I run into are complaining that the paint only lasted a couple of years before it needed recoated. Often the film had started peeling already. Behr is poor quality but usable on the interior. On the exterior I would refuse to use it if I were a professional painter. I wouldn't want to deal with the inevitable callback to fix product failures.


This is true. Paint sucks as a primer and primer suck as a finish coat. Why would you mix them? When you prime, you want 100% primer strength, when you finish coat, you want 100% Finish strength.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! 

"Can you be more specific on how its junk? This is exterior satin mix of paint and primer" 

You can do a quick search in the rectangular white box next to "search" above each page for "Behr" for more information. This will limit any further product bashing on this thread that would need to be removed. Thanks!

Gary


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Paint and primer mixed into one is a gimmick. Primer serves the purpose of adhesion and uniformity of the paint. Paint serves the purpose of adding color and protection of the exterior of your home from the elements. Another words primer has one purpose and needs to be applied before paint. Paint serves a different purpose and gets applied over the primer, so how can primer and paint mixed together work?


----------



## tbanks204 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Exterior Paint*

What about Valspar Medallion? I did not see any comments in this thread. I just put a gallon on my 30X50 Garage and I did not think it covered very well, and I need more paint to finish the job. Thanks


----------



## tbanks204 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Exterior Paint*

So I gather from the comments that Ace Royal paint would be a better selection than Valspar Medallion?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

tbanks204 said:


> So I gather from the comments that Ace Royal paint would be a better selection than Valspar Medallion?


 
Most anything, except behr, would be better


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

If H/O insists on B#[email protected] especially all in one, I make them sign a waiver that I will not be responsible for coverage or longevity. And when you went to SW why didn't you look at the ProMar line. You went to the real paint stores and priced their top of the line paints, and then compared them with HD cheap paint


----------

